# No words for this....



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/tees/7002627.stm

:x


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Whatever next ? :x .


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The bÂ£$%^&d and in my home town


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Can think of a few words :evil: , but would prefer to say them to the sick f--ks face. Really despair, what kind of mind thinks this way :?:


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

I think anti-social behaviour should carry much tougher sentences. This is pretty much the worst I've heard but in my opinion this is far worse than say, burgurlary but he will likely get a shorter sentence.

Set and example. 10 years should do it...

makes me sick..... guy should be stoned to death


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

While its bad and stupid, its not in the same league as robbery and burglary. I think prisons should be for criminals not idiots. He did not cause death.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> While its bad and stupid, its not in the same league as robbery and burglary. I think prisons should be for criminals not idiots. He did not cause death.


Is that the new barometer then? Whether or not you cause death? I suggest if he had just murdered her, it would have been a lesser crime.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

This goes deeper than just stupity, perhaps a Physiciatric hospital is the best place for him, criminal or not. :evil:

What even goes through someones mind to make them think that this is OK?? This bloke must at the very best be a total fucking moron & is far better off the streets than on them.


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

It makes me ill reading that - her last few minutes of life on earth when she really needed a comforting hand and someone does that to her, he should be publicly executed "on f*ck*ng youtube". :evil:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hang him :evil:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > While its bad and stupid, its not in the same league as robbery and burglary. I think prisons should be for criminals not idiots. He did not cause death.
> ...


The barometer is the severity of what he did. Hes an utter hunt and more than likely he'll appear in front of a judge again. Sane people dont go round doing that - unless you see a arsenal fan on the floor then it would be rude not to.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


I thought you were suggesting it wasn't a crime? He should be in prison or in a psychiatric hospital. But he'll just get a fine (which he won't pay) and community service. If he does, I hope they stick a sign around his neck saying what he did, and passers by are provided with rotten vegetables to throw at him.

In the good old days, a few men from the local area would have given him a beating to help him recover his sanity.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Electroshock therapy applied to the genitals.

Talking of genitalia - dont you just hate it when you're having a piss and it comes out sideways!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Hang him :evil:


By his balls!


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


This is unlikely to be a one-off out-of-character misdeed, though his lawyer (paid for by me!) will probably argue that it is.

It may sound pretty obvious, but criminals tend to commit crimes and they carry on doing so until they're either locked up, die or reform.

I'll bet anyone 50p to Â£100 that this guy has a string of anti-social activities/crimes to his name, though whether he's ever been caught is a different matter.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I would hazard a guess that this guy is going to get the maximum sentence for whatever law it is that he's broken.

Too high profile a case for any other outcome I think.

Perhaps the people of Hartlepool should be allowed to administer their own brand of justice.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hartlepool#Monkeys for anyone who doesn't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Carlos said:


> Perhaps the people of Hartlepool should be allowed to administer their own brand of justice.


Can I be the first :evil:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps the people of Hartlepool should be allowed to administer their own brand of justice.
> ...


What Andy could do to this guy with a sharp pencil and a frozen chicken isnt worth thinking about unless you want sleepless nights for a month. [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------

